# 'flea issues



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Have some serious flea issues around here. My two poor dogs are coated in them & I cannot seem to get them to go away.

Have treated them both with frontline plus. Along with spraying the yard with adams flea control.

I also routinely spray the house & yard with malathion & demon WP (though that is more for the scorpions)

I have also used sevin dust & Diatomaceous earth & likely some other insecticides I cannot remember with little to no results.

Live out in the country right in the woods, so combatting pests is a constant challenge. Normally I can keep most at bay but the fleas are the worst.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good flea killer for outside/inside as well as one for the animals?

Thank you


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Inside I would use Alpine flea for a broadcast

http://www.amazon.com/Alpine-Flea-Insecticide-Aerosol-IGR/dp/B005YP8BTS

I've been using talstar for the edges around and under the baseboards

http://www.amazon.com/Talstar-Termiticide-Insecticide-Bottles-55555392/dp/B004FEORPG/ref=sr_1_2

and bifenthin granules for the yard. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/bifen-granules-p-227.html


you'll have to ask a vet for what's best for treating your animal.


----------

